# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Hormoni su uzrok prekomjernoj težini??

## pupy_23

Danas sam srela poznanicu s trudničkog tečaja nakon 4mj što se nismo vidjele i žena se istopila-ona kaže 27kg. :shock: Tvrdi da je uzrok njenoj debljini bio poremečaj hormona nakon poroda , i da joj je privatni gin savijetovao da ode izvaditi krv i kontrolirati hormone da su to jedan od većih razloga debljanja žena nakon porođaja.. i da savijetuje svim ženama to.
Znači ona se udebljala određenu kilažu do poroda,rodila i nastavila se debljati iako tvrdi da je pazila koliko jede,unosila zdravu prehranu...

Pa mene zanima da li vi imate takvih iskustava?Inače sam na ovom forumu čitala da je poremećaj hormona kod nekih forumašica poslje poroda(nakon što se to vidjelo po izvađenoj krvi i razini koja je bila povećana nekog hormona)izazivao pad libida,vlažnosti tijekom odnosa i da se to riješilo s određenom terapijom... :? 
Ja nemam s time problema...ali s težinom da  :Sad: 
Ali me zanima da li je netko od vas radio takve pretrage,ili pretrage iz krvi kod stručnih osoba(doktora)da se vidi koje namirnice štete organizmu...Kod koga to napraviti...

 :Love:

----------


## mirna2005

Ja imam sličnih problema...sa težinom.Bila kod dr opće prakse i ona me šalje na kontrolu štitnjače i hormona štitnjače nakon poroda. Baš sutra idem vaditi kks i sve ostalo pa ću je baš pitati utječe li poremećaj hormona štitnjače na težinu. Za progesteron i esterogen ne znam....

----------


## Diami

Znam da hormoni štitnjače mogu jako utjecati na dobivanje ili gubljenje težine, pa bi to bilo sigurno ok provjeriti. Da li ih ima još, ne bih znala, vjerojatno da. Možda bi bilo dobro savjetovati se s endokrinologom, koji može savjetovati koje hormone provjeriti.

----------


## bebelina

Za stitnjacu se vade T3,T4 i TSH. Da bi doslo do efekta debljanja treba biti u hipotireozi, oce rec T3 i T4 u manjku , TSH visok , ali suludo je ovako napamet govorit. 
Ako sumljate na poremecaj hormona napravite pretrage .

----------


## slava

Inače, problemi sa štitnjačom su vrlo česti kod žena .

----------


## kikic

> Za stitnjacu se vade T3,T4 i TSH. Da bi doslo do efekta debljanja treba biti u hipotireozi, oce rec T3 i T4 u manjku , TSH visok , ali suludo je ovako napamet govorit. 
> Ako sumljate na poremecaj hormona napravite pretrage .


Hm, kod mene je obratno. Imam višak kila, hormoni su mi više manje u redu, moram ponovo kontrolirati ali u trudnoći su mi  T3 i T4 bili malo iznad granice a TSH se spustio skoro na 0 a kile mi se lijepe samo tako. Evo sad vježbam već mjesec dana na orbitreku a vaga pokazuje samo 1 kilo manje  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bebelina

Znaci hiper. Pijes li ljekove?

----------


## kikic

Pila sam u trudnoći, pa su mi došli u granice, onda mi je isključila jer sam stalno vadila i FT3 i FT4.  Moram na kontrolu opet, nikako otići

----------


## bebelina

Cek ,pa rodila si prije samo 4 mjeseca. Kasno kuzim. Daj si jos malo vremena. 
Inace problem kod hipera je sto mozes jesti(ubrzava metabolizam ),  mrsavis pa se opustis. 
Kad se naviknes jesti, a hormoni se vrate na normalu = debljina.   :Sad:  
Zacarani krug. Recept je redovito kontrolirat hormone, prilagodit prehranu i naravno puuuno kretanja kroz duzi vremenski period i bit ce rezultata. 
A sta sam pametna, jos da primjenim na sebi    :Rolling Eyes:  

Moze na pp malo vise podataka o orbitreku? Razmisljam o kupnji.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Evo sad vježbam već mjesec dana na orbitreku a vaga pokazuje samo 1 kilo manje


Samo vježbanje na orbitreku ti neće pomoći da izgubiš težinu. Moraš povećati mišićnu masu. To je jedini pravi način da zdravo mršaviš. Kombinacija orbitreka i vježbi snage je rješenje, ali samo jedno od toga,stvarno kao da nisi ništa radila. Uostalom, to vidiš i sama.

Ja sam prije upuštanja u vježbu, dobro proučila sve principe jer šteta je mrcvariti organizam za jedva nekakve rezultate.

Odi na topic AJDE NA DIJETU (stop mršavljenju)!  :D

----------


## mirna2005

Ja sam počela vježbati i regulirati prehranu pa sad čekam rezultate...važem se jednom tjedno...inače kile su mi se nalijepile u drugoj trudnoći....  :Crying or Very sad:   i sad se borim sa tim,uz to dr me poslala da kontroliram hormone štitnjače iako je prošlo tek 5 mjeseci od poroda...mogu li hormoni štitnjače biti u dizbalansu zbog trudnoće i nakon poroda??? :?

----------


## slava

Ako ti u trudnoći nisu bili u redu i pila si lijekove radi toga, naravno da mogu. Štitnjaču moraš kontrolirati, redovito. Može prelaziti iz hipera u hipo i obratno. Važno ju je pratiti.

----------


## pupy_23

Mene još nešto zanima jer sam zelena u tome području ?   :Embarassed:  PA molim iskusne curke odgovorima  :Smile: 
gdje ići na testiranje pojedinih namirnica u krvi..tj da se bolje izrazim;
ćula sam bila da se negdje kod nekoga dr.(ne znam koga  :Sad:  ) ide i naprave se detaljne pretrage na svakodnevne namirnice,koje mogu štetiti našem organizmu .....npr.nekome kravlje mlijeko šteti,pa mora piti sojino,nekome bijeli kruh pa jede samo kukuruzni(tj brašno)... :?   :Grin:  
thanx curke

----------

